

Tulip mania - mcenedella
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tulip_mania

======
hector_ka
That might be the link between :
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_Street:_Money_Never_Sleeps> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin>

